# 1928 Steffey Double Bar Motobike



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2022)

Anyone know how long Steffey made these engines?  They had quite a run, I am surprised we do not see more of them still around.


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks like a Shaw.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 27, 2022)

@New Mexico Brant here is the contents of what came in that envelope. I have never seen a Steffey later than 1901-10ish but have seen the engine on boats and farm implements into the teens. I’ll be listing a 1901 Steffey for sale on here soon. Brant I still owe you a copy of the Shaw literature, I will include copies of this as well.


----------



## toyman (Sep 27, 2022)

I would be interested in your Steffy


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 27, 2022)

toyman said:


> I would be interested in your Steffy



I’ll send you details this week. I’m listing it for my father.


----------



## toyman (Sep 27, 2022)

ok,thanks


----------

